# Tree worker killed by power lines



## derwoodii (May 2, 2014)

Awful tragedy yesterday 

http://tenplay.com.au/news/melbourne/2014/5/1/fatal-mistake


----------



## imagineero (May 2, 2014)

That's a shame. I went out to do a contract climb this week, and said no to the job when I got there because the tree was over HV. I'm not ticketed to do that kind of work and have no interest in getting the ticket either. The guy who'd called me in was pissed that I wouldn't climb it and ended up climbing it himself.


----------



## Tree guy (May 2, 2014)

Do it right or don't do it at all lol


----------

